# Macaroni and Cheese - TNT



## Michelemarie (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi! I know there are a million different recipes for macaroni and cheese but my sister makes the best I've tasted.  I just had to share the recipe:

*Mac and Cheese*
_ _
_1 Stick of Butter_
_4 cups of milk_
_salt and pepper_
_16 oz elbow pasta_
_16 oz (3 c) velveeta cheese, cubed_
__ 
_ _
_Preheat oven to 375 degrees_
_Cook elbow pasta as directed, drain, put in casserole_
_Melt butter in medium saucepan_
_Stir in flour, salt, pepper_
_Gradually add milk, bring to boil, stirring_
_Reduce and simmer one minute_
_Stir in cubed cheese, Stir until melted_
_Pour mixture of elbow in casserole and stir_
_Bake for 30-40 minutes_


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, this looks like something my daughter, Jessica, who drives me mad with her fussiness, will just love, and the rest of my family will probably love it too. I'm going to give it a go on Wednesday night! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 10, 2006)

You're welcome - let me know how you like it.


----------



## licia (Jul 11, 2006)

How much flour?


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 11, 2006)

What is velveeta cheese? We don't have it here.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2006)

nice and easy!!!would love to give it a try,but i dont think we have velveeta in Pakistan.Will any other cheese do?how about cheddar?


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2006)

American Cheese is the closest to Velveeta you'll get. Look for the title "cheese food" on the label. Also, it is a "cheese" product that needs no refrigeration, so it's usually on the market shelves near "cheez whiz" (cheese in an aerosol can like whipped cream) and by the Kraft Handi Snacks' Cheese 'n Crackers snack foods.


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2006)

BTW, michelemarie: sounds tasty!!!
My husband would love this!

Again, how much flour?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 11, 2006)

That is the way I make mac and cheese too but not that much butter. Yep, good recipe.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 11, 2006)

OOOPPS! I forgot the flour - thanks Licia! *1/2 cup of flour*. So after the butter melts, add 1/2 cup of flour. Sorry guys.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 12, 2006)

This recipe would be great with the Mexican Velveeta cheese to make a spicier Mac and Cheese.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> This recipe would be great with the Mexican Velveeta cheese to make a spicier Mac and Cheese.


 
OLE!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

This recipe from tillamookcheese.com won the 2006 grand prize for the nationwide macaroni and cheese recipe competion.

*Contestant:* Elizabeth Guise
*Recipe Title:* Tillamook Crab & Macaroni Bake
*Serving Size:* 8+

*Ingredients:*
10 oz rotini pasta
3 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup flour
2 cups 2% milk
1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground pepper
1/4 teaspoon granulated garlic
3/4 teaspoon garlic and herb Old Bay seasoning
4 ounces cream cheese
4 ounces Tillamook® Medium Cheddar cheese, grated
6 ounces Tillamook® Monterey Jack cheese, grated
1/2 cup finely diced red bell pepper
2 tablespoons finely chopped yellow onion
1 tablespoon finely chopped shallots
3 tablespoons chopped cilantro
8 ounces fresh crabmeat

3 slices white bread
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon garlic and herb Old Bay seasoning 

*Preparation: *
Preheat oven to 375°. 

Boil pasta in salted water until tender, drain and set aside. 

Place slices of bread on baking sheet. Drizzle with oil, sprinkle with seasoning, and bake for 5-7 minutes until golden brown. Turn over and bake an additional 5 minutes until golden on both sides. Remove from oven and let cool. 

Melt butter over medium heat in a large saucepan. Add flour and whisk until smooth. Continue stirring butter and flour mixture over medium heat for 2-3 minutes until it has a slightly nutty aroma. Pour in milk while whisking and whisk until smooth. Cook while stirring constantly for 2-3 minutes until mixture thickens. Add salt, pepper, granulated garlic, and Old Bay seasoning. Add cream cheese and whisk until smooth. Remove from heat and add the grated cheddar and monterey jack cheese. Stir with a wooden spoon until smooth. Stir in peppers, onions, shallots, and cilantro. Stir in pasta and gently fold in crab meat. Spray a large shallow (12" x 1 1/2”) ceramic casserole dish with pan spray. Pour in filling and spread out evenly. 

Grate toasted bread slices and sprinkle over filling. 

Bake for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and bubbling around the edge. Serves 8 as an entree with a side salad.

More mac 'n cheese recipes from these people here.
http://www.tillamookcontest.com/winners06.html#sanfranciso


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats very gourmet mac and cheese


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 12, 2006)

hey Michellemarie, the macaroni & cheese came out nice (I figured out you must have left out the flour bit - that's okay, I do that too), and Jessica gave it her stamp of approval. Thanks! Sandyj


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 13, 2006)

Sandyj, I am so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 13, 2006)

DH loves mac and cheese.  I can't wait to try this out.  Honestly, I'm ashamed to say.....I've never made it homemade before.  I've only made the kraft brand. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## dawnt4432 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Michele,

I make almost the same receipe...it's very very good!!...but your receipe sounds alot better than what i make, so I printed yours. (penne pasta is pretty good in mac & cheese too) Thanks!


----------



## JGDean (Jul 14, 2006)

mrsmac - Velveeta is processed cheese. It is made by Kraft here in the US. I actually got to see it being made in their plant in Illinois. It is their clever way of using scraps from perfectly porportioned cut cheese then the combine it in an easily melted form.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 25, 2006)

Michelemarie.........I made your mac and cheese tonight. It was really good and the family liked it too. Our little one wanted mac & cheese with his meal again tonight and I refused to deal with that Easy Mac & Cheese stuff again. So anyway I decided to try yours out on them and they really liked it.

The recipe is quite a lot though. I only had a 8 x 8 glass baking dish to make it in. I didn't realize the amount of sauce was that much till I went to put it in the dish. I only used 1/2 of the amount but all the pasta. I'll use the remaining cheese tomorrow with some steamed broccoli. I did turn the broiler on after the cooking time to brown the top though. 

So next time I'll cut all the ingredients in 1/2 except for the pasta but this is def. in my file for recipes I've tried and we liked......thanks!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 25, 2006)

Sizzlin - so glad your family liked it!  Sometimes I sprinkle cheese on top to get it browned too - I love the crispy topping!


----------

